# 2010 Nicolai Gates Team bikes



## Testmaen (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

habe eben im Nicolai-Custom-Bikes-Blog neue Bilder von Team-Bikes in der neuen Lackierung gefunden. Das AFR war hier vor einiger Zeit schonmal zu sehen, jetzt sind noch ein Helius AC und ein RO20 hinzugekommen.

Ich finde die Lackierung ist echt der Hammer, vor allem das kräftige, aber nicht zu dunkle Blau.

MfG


Helius AFR


















Helius AC






















RO20


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. Februar 2010)

Geiles Blau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (7. Februar 2010)

was ist denn das für ein blau ?
ist das himmelblau ? 






ich wollte meinen bmxtb rahmen ja eigentlich feuerrot pulvern... muss ich nochmal überlgen.
obwohl, mein argon ist schon pastelblau, das hebt sich dann nicht viel von einander ab...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. Februar 2010)

also die alte teamfarbe war sky blue = himmelblau. hier aufm foto siehts irgendwie bischen heller aus, aber ich denk, das is trotzdem dieselbe farbe. in live sieht die farbe übrigens auch voll super aus, deshalb ist mein neuer rahmen auch in eben dieser bestellt 

gruß rrainer


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Februar 2010)

Joa ..entweder 
SkyBlue:




oder
Pastel Blau






Würde da stark zu Himmelbau/Sky Blue tendieren

 Kuka


----------



## Exekuhtot (7. Februar 2010)

Pornös


----------



## Harvester (7. Februar 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1243514/Rambos_blaues_Licht


----------



## thefaked (8. Februar 2010)

Sind die Sitzstreben vom AC und AFR in titan-eloxiert gehalten?


----------



## sluette (9. Februar 2010)

ich glaube das müßte gunmetal elox sein


----------



## stuk (9. Februar 2010)

mal eine Frage:
und nichts gegen das AC, ist sicher ein klasse Bike, aber was stellt das N-team mit einem AC an? Für Enduro-Rennen (Mega etc.) wäre das AM doch ein wenig besser, und wenns um XC gehen würde bestimmt das RC.
Ich sehe das AC mehr als PRIVATEN-TOUREN-Alleskönner wenns nicht zu heftig wird, aber als Team-Bike???
mfg


----------



## Testmaen (9. Februar 2010)

Meine Vermutung: Trainingsbike für Team-Fahrer.

Letztes Jahr war hier im Bikemarkt auch mal ein Helius CC in Conti-Cup-Lackierung vom Schneidi drin. Der wird damit auch nicht über die nationalen DH's gerippt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolle RC93 (9. Februar 2010)

> aber was stellt das N-team mit einem AC an?



Meine Vermutung wäre ja ein leichtes 4X-Fully für den David Graf. Vielleicht wurde ja an der Geometrie ein bisschen gebastelt...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. Februar 2010)

man das AC schaut einfach so was von geil aus. Haben will.


----------



## luk! (19. Februar 2010)

Gerade gefunden:
Für alle, die sich das AFR von allen Seiten anschauen wollen


----------

